# Rescue cat hiding and not eating



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am new here and a bit worried about my newly adopted cat. I adopted her friday evening from the animal shelter, she was in the room with scared cats and I fell in love with her. I have had several cats before so I did not mind the challenge. She was already a year in the shelter and she mostly hides so people did not notice her.. So since friday evening she is here, she is in her own room, so far I did the following:

- She has her own room with hiding places, food (wet and dry) litterbox, water, toys.
- I plugged in feliway classic

Yesterday she did not do anything, only hiding in the cupboard, I try to leave her and not disturb her too much. Last night she used the litterbox to pee (I was very proud of her) but until now she still has not eaten. I am worried she will be without food too long and don’t know what to do.. I guess it takes more patience? Any suggestions what to do? I don’t mind she is hiding but I would be so relieved when she is eating. I am not sure if she drinks, there are several water bowls available for her.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Do you know if she was eating OK in the shelter ? If so I think I'd try to find out what she was being fed there and initially feed her the same. She's going through a big upheaval and anything that is 'familiar' will help. You could also try something VERY tasty and/or smelly - like chicken, ham or sardines/tuna (in spring water - not oil or brine) to see if that sparks her appetite. If she still hasn't eaten by tomorrow then a trip to the vet to rule out anything else would be in order - 48 hours without food is not good.

As for getting her to accept you I'd suggest you sitting quietly with her in her 'safe' room - just reading a book or talking to her in a soft voice and leaving a radio on low volume for when you are not there.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @KatNeko and welcome 

I would be worried about her not eating for 2 days. Even more so if she is not drinking, which I appreciate you don't know, but if she is not eating she should be drinking loads to compensate for the lack of fluids she would get in her food.

If it were me I would give her one bowl of water for now and each day use a measuring jug to measure how much water you put in the bowl. Then at the end of the day measure what is left in the bowl to see how much she has drunk. It is easier to keep track with one bowl.

If she is drinking there should be signs in her litter tray.

Can you check if she is dehydrated? Lift her scruff between your thumb and forefinger and then let go. It should fall back quickly into place. If the skin remains tented then she is probably dehydrated and needs to see a vet. If you are able to look in her mouth (which I appreciate you may not be able to do yet) see if her gums are pink and moist not pale and dry looking.

She really does need to eat a.s.a.p, though. Buy a few small packets (400 gram size) from pet stores and try her.

Also persevere with strong smelling wet foods such as:-

sardines in spring water
sardines in tomato sauce
canned tuna for humans in spring water
fishy supermarket food such as Feline Cuisine Fish from Tesco
home cooked poached white fish
home cooked turkey or chicken

Serve the food slightly warmed to increase odour. Leave her plenty of fresh wet food at night when you go to bed. Frightened cats will often eat when the house is quiet.

I would grind up some dry food in a clean coffee grinder and sprinkle it on top of tasty wet food.

If she likes cat nip you can sprinkle powdered cat nip on top of her wet food.

If she has not eaten by tomorrow please take her to the vet for a checkup.

Please let us know how she goes on, and also a photo of her would be nice.  What is her name?


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you BertiesMum and Chillminx for your replies and suggestions!

I just put some tuna (Almo) in a bowl it smells very strong. In the shelter she was on Hills Adult and I got a bag from that as well.

Good idea to measure the water in one bowl, will do that too! 

The thing is she is so scared and stressed that I really hope I dont have to try and catch her to go to the vet, but of course I will do that if she still doesnt eat. I cannot touch her at the moment she hides under the cupboard.. I put the bowl with tuna also slightly under the cupboard.

She did pee though in the litterbox, so I think that means she is drinking?

She was eating well in the shelter according to the caretakers there.

They said it would take her a long time to adjust.


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Here is she (photo taken in the shelter) her name is Petra


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww,she is lovely and I like her name! 

Can you give her some other places to hide so she might be willing to come out from under the cupboard e.g if you have a couple of cardboard boxes big enough for her to sit in ?

Open the flaps of the boxes, turn them on their sides and put a couple of them in corners with the open side facing towards the wall so she can get behind them and inside them. 

Put one box near her, with the opening facing towards the wall, then put her dish of food behind the box so it is between the box and the wall if you get me? Put it near enough so Petra can see the dish and smell it from her place under the cupboard, If she is hidden when she eats she may feel brave enough to come out and eat. If she goes into a box do not disturb her.

I think it is going to be a matter of slowly and softly to gain her trust. You could also try pulling a length of string slowly past her hiding place. I am not saying she will immediately respond but her hunting instincts may kick in and she may be intrigued by it. I used to coax scared timid cats out of hiding in the shelter sometimes with this method, Can take several attempts sometimes. 

Please let us know how she goes.


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

She has been eating a little bit last night, but not much. She also did poop in the litterbox this morning, I guess that is a good sign. And she changed from hiding place. Seems like she is progressing very very slowly. Oh and she has been drinking water, but still hides the rest if the time. Hope she will find more courage soon! I will keep you updated and thank you for all the suggestions! We also sprayed some catnip on one of the boxes, perhaps she will like that.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm pleased to hear a little progress is being made. Well done!


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Another update, she is progressing slowly! She still hides all day, but when we are asleep she is getting active, yesterday night we put some ham in the room (I know, not healthy for a cat, but we had to try something) and a bowl of cat milk (and of course many other types of cat food) and the ham and milk were gone the next morning. Last night for the first time she ate her dry cat food and she drank a whole bowl of cat milk. I think it will still take a long time before she stops hiding, but at least she is now eating, drinking, using the litterbox and exploring a little during the night. She also changed her hiding place to a little cupboard behind some books, she has more space there than under the cupboard, so I think she is more comfotable also. 

At the moment we try not to bother her too much other than refreshing her food and litterbox and talk in a sweet voice to her.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm glad she's starting to feel more comfortable and eating & drinking something. Once you're sure she's eating & drinking happily & regularly, I'd start spending more time in the room just doing your own thing so she gets used to you being part of the furniture. Spend some time reading or talking to her in a gentle tone so she knows your voice, but also some quiet time, maybe reading or watching something while ignoring her. If she comes out while you're doing that, try not to even acknowledge her at first. In time, when she comes out, you could offer a treat so she associates your presence with nice things. 

Good luck, and we look forward to more photos when she lets you take them!


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you for your advice! She progressed again! This night she ate almost all of the dry food, also out of a bowl on the other side of the room, so she has been exploring  Seems she does not like wet food and she adores cat milk, because that is gone everytime I put it in the room. Will start to visit her room as adviced from tomorrow I think! Just reading. She is very active at night, but yesterday she even ate some during the day. So proud of the little girl.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Aw, sounds like you're making good progress. Well done you for being willing to go so steady.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent news! Well done!


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Another little update about Petra. She has been eating, drinking and using the litterbox very well. It is now her 10th day here. We still don't see her, if I go and sit in the room she keeps hidden. But I guess that will just take some more time. She really needs time to adjust. In the shelter she was very shy, she has not been very used to people. In the shelter they could pet her while she was eating and she stopped hiding all the time, of course all the moving, new house and new people have thrown her some steps back. As long as she eats, drinks and uses the litterbox I am not really worried, I am just very curious when she will show herself  Patience patience!

Oh and last night I heard her scratching on the climbing tower and she must have been washing and grooming as there were some hairs there too


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

KatNeko said:


> Another little update about Petra. She has been eating, drinking and using the litterbox very well. It is now her 10th day here. We still don't see her, if I go and sit in the room she keeps hidden. But I guess that will just take some more time. She really needs time to adjust. In the shelter she was very shy, she has not been very used to people. In the shelter they could pet her while she was eating and she stopped hiding all the time, of course all the moving, new house and new people have thrown her some steps back. As long as she eats, drinks and uses the litterbox I am not really worried, I am just very curious when she will show herself  Patience patience!
> 
> Oh and last night I heard her scratching on the climbing tower and she must have been washing and grooming as there were some hairs there too


that all sounds very positive  10 days really isn't that long, I'm sure she'll start to come out of hiding before much longer. It took Missy (my previous cat) about 3 weeks before she stopped hiding every time I entered a room !


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

KatNeko said:


> Another little update about Petra. She has been eating, drinking and using the litterbox very well. It is now her 10th day here. We still don't see her, if I go and sit in the room she keeps hidden. But I guess that will just take some more time. She really needs time to adjust. In the shelter she was very shy, she has not been very used to people. In the shelter they could pet her while she was eating and she stopped hiding all the time, of course all the moving, new house and new people have thrown her some steps back. As long as she eats, drinks and uses the litterbox I am not really worried, I am just very curious when she will show herself  Patience patience!
> 
> Oh and last night I heard her scratching on the climbing tower and she must have been washing and grooming as there were some hairs there too


i sounds as if you are making progress! Well done.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

How about you sleep in an old t-shirt and then leave it in her room so she starts to get used to your scent?
(TBH, I would probably go one step further and make myself up a bed and try sleeping in her room.....many a cat is won over by a warm. stationary, sleeping hooman.)


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

That is a good one! Thanks 

For now I have one more picture of her from the shelter


----------



## MrsPeth (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi all, I'm in a similar situation as i adopted a cat on Sunday evening and as far as i can tell he has not eaten or drunk anything since then. I've tried all of your fab suggestions and have ordered the feliway(coming tomorrow). He doesn't run away straight away when you approach, but you can see him trying to decide the best possible route away. He has his own room and plenty of food, water and treats, he hasn't used the litter tray since he arrived. A bit of background, his brother was rehomed last week so that would have been stressful too. Oh and he's not a fan of fish. Any more ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MrsPeth 
Hi,
He should come around soon.
Are you feeding him what he had before you adopted him? Sometimes it takes a cat awhile to adjust to new food.
My guy is a grazer, so I offer him wet food a few times per day. I would try for your cat, whatever food he had eaten before and slowly introduce new foods.
Look for high protein wet foods preferably without grains or sugar.
Good luck and let us know how you get on:Cat


----------



## MrsPeth (Jan 23, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @MrsPeth
> Hi,
> He should come around soon.
> Are you feeding him what he had before you adopted him? Sometimes it takes a cat awhile to adjust to new food.
> ...


We were given some food he had left and got all the things that his previous owner said that he ate. Even trying him with cat treats doesn't work. i did have a breakthrough last night when i spent an hour with him just sitting near hm and chatting and he ate a bit f the jelly from his food. But then this morning, heart attack time, couldnt find him anywhere! Searched the house bt had to go to work so left hubby searching. Got home, still no sign, made flyers and posters and went out to deliver them. 7pm, bear in mind, ive been in and out of the kitchen frequently in the last 3 hours and then i hear a bell(his collar) he spent all day behind the coffee mechine! so story at mo is a better prognosis than yesterday...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MrsPeth
Are you leaving food out when you are not home? I would leave a bit of the wet food he was eating before you adopted him out when you go to work. Give him fresh when you get home.

Maybe try sitting and talking to him again. The cat my sister adopted in the summer was an adult but he preferred to eat when someone was near him.

How old is the cat you adopted? He may just be eating less initially as things are new to him.


----------



## MrsPeth (Jan 23, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @MrsPeth
> Are you leaving food out when you are not home? I would leave a bit of the wet food he was eating before you adopted him out when you go to work. Give him fresh when you get home.
> 
> Maybe try sitting and talking to him again. The cat my sister adopted in the summer was an adult but he preferred to eat when someone was near him.
> ...


Yes leaving lots of food both dry and wet and hubby works. from home so Jets not alone during the day. I did manage to get him to have a small bit of tuna last night. It does seem to be the case hat he wants somebody to sit with him when he eats. He's 4 by the way.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MrsPeth 
Hopefully he will eat more as he settles in and let us know how you get on. 
Try different brands, if he is still not eating much after he has been with you a week.
Do you have a pic of him?


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

How is your cat doing MrsPeth?

Petra is now 2 weeks here, but she keeps hiding. I am only aware of her presence because the food is gone and the litterbox is used. I know she needs more time, but I would love to see her soon  I sit and read to her, but as she is behind books I cannot see her. When we are away or asleep she comes down and explores the room.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@KatNeko, if she is coming out when you are asleep that is good news.  Have you tried tempting her to play, e.g. a few minutes a time with an arms length toy such as the Flying Frenzy? I wouldn't expect her at this stage to come out and play, but she may be interested to watch from her safe place, and eventually give the toy a tap.


----------



## MrsPeth (Jan 23, 2018)

Managed to get some more tuna in him today, so getting there slowly.... I'm going to go shopping this evening so I'll pick up some different types if food. Yesterdays hiding place, the top of the fridge! I think he's just testing our search capabilities..
View attachment 343095



Summercat said:


> @MrsPeth
> Hopefully he will eat more as he settles in and let us know how you get on.
> Try different brands, if he is still not eating much after he has been with you a week.
> Do you have a pic of him?


----------



## MrsPeth (Jan 23, 2018)

MrsPeth said:


> Managed to get some more tuna in him today, so getting there slowly.... I'm going to go shopping this evening so I'll pick up some different types if food. Yesterdays hiding place, the top of the fridge! I think he's just testing our search capabilities..
> View attachment 343095


Look a visible cat, and eating, wow.... Yesterdays hiding place was on top of the fridge at the back behind the pickled onions, took me 3 hours after I got home to find him... He's coming to me more but only if I go to him and stoke his chin and head, then he wants the full works!


----------



## MrsPeth (Jan 23, 2018)

KatNeko said:


> How is your cat doing MrsPeth?
> 
> Petra is now 2 weeks here, but she keeps hiding. I am only aware of her presence because the food is gone and the litterbox is used. I know she needs more time, but I would love to see her soon  I sit and read to her, but as she is behind books I cannot see her. When we are away or asleep she comes down and explores the room.


Jet is doing better, actually eating and using the litter tray, but not very frequently.... Also spends all day asleep hiding somewhere... Have you gotton a collar for Petra? We put one with a bell on Jet so at least when he moves around we can figure out more or less where he is. I don't believe he will ever be a lap cat or come when called....


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

chillminx said:


> @KatNeko, if she is coming out when you are asleep that is good news.  Have you tried tempting her to play, e.g. a few minutes a time with an arms length toy such as the Flying Frenzy? I wouldn't expect her at this stage to come out and play, but she may be interested to watch from her safe place, and eventually give the toy a tap.


I have not yet tried playing, but I have a laser pen maybe I can shine on the wall she sees from her hiding place. It sounds stupid, but at the moment I simply can not imagine she is ever coming out of hiding... But indeed when we are away she comes out multiple times to eat, drink and use the litterbox.


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

MrsPeth said:


> Jet is doing better, actually eating and using the litter tray, but not very frequently.... Also spends all day asleep hiding somewhere... Have you gotton a collar for Petra? We put one with a bell on Jet so at least when he moves around we can figure out more or less where he is. I don't believe he will ever be a lap cat or come when called....


Happy to hear Jet is also starting to do better! he looks very beautiful on the photo! Petra does not have a collar, but she is hiding at the same place all the time, up above the bookshelf behind books  I feel the same as you, can't even believe she will stop hiding at the moment, but time will tell!


----------



## MrsPeth (Jan 23, 2018)

KatNeko said:


> Happy to hear Jet is also starting to do better! he looks very beautiful on the photo! Petra does not have a collar, but she is hiding at the same place all the time, up above the bookshelf behind books  I feel the same as you, can't even believe she will stop hiding at the moment, but time will tell!


I seriously have no idea what trauma these cats have been through but it must of been bad for them to be as they are. I think our cat just wants to test our search capabilities..... The only way I get a response is if I pick him up from his hiding place and stroke



MrsPeth said:


> Managed to get some more tuna in him today, so getting there slowly.... I'm going to go shopping this evening so I'll pick up some different types if food. Yesterdays hiding place, the top of the fridge! I think he's just testing our search capabilities..
> View attachment 343095


Look a visible cat, and eating, wow.... Yesterdays hiding place was on top of the fridge at the back behind the pickled onions, took me 3 hours after I got home to find him... He's coming to me more but only if I go to him and stoke his chin and head, then he wants the full works!​ for about 5 mins and then it's like he's been friends forevr



MrsPeth said:


> Managed to get some more tuna in him today, so getting there slowly.... I'm going to go shopping this evening so I'll pick up some different types if food. Yesterdays hiding place, the top of the fridge! I think he's just testing our search capabilities..
> View attachment 343095


Look a visible cat, and eating, wow.... Yesterdays hiding place was on top of the fridge at the back behind the pickled onions, took me 3 hours after I got home to find him... He's coming to me more but only if I go to him and stoke his chin and head, then he wants the full works!​


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MrsPeth 
Glad to hear you are making progress:Cat

Try out different wet foods on him. My cat for example likes mousse and soft pate foods or chunks in gravy type foods. He dosent like the thicker pâtés so passes those by. I try to give a mix of proteins, as he seems to have a healthy gut and does well with a rotation of a few brands and proteins. 
I look for rabbit, turkey, wild game and fish like sardines or cod. So many foods have chicken or beef and apparently with those meats cats can develop an intolerance, look for others, so not feeding too much beef or chicken.


----------



## Grumpy_Badger (Oct 3, 2017)

KatNeko said:


> Happy to hear Jet is also starting to do better! he looks very beautiful on the photo! Petra does not have a collar, but she is hiding at the same place all the time, up above the bookshelf behind books  I feel the same as you, can't even believe she will stop hiding at the moment, but time will tell!


Hi KatNeko,

I had had a similar situation to you. In Sept I adopted Holly, she was a feral adult cat who is blind in one eye. She was very scared and like your kitty she hid alot and only came out at night.

I made it a rule that I would not pick her up etc but let her dictate the pace of things, that said I did play with her with a wand toy even when she was in her hiding place as well as put treats in front of her to tempt her out. It took her nearly two months to slowly be prepared to sit at the other side of the room from me, after that it was all little steps to get her used to me. After 5 months she now sits beside me on the Sofa! She is still very timid and will hide if any visitors come to see me.

She will come around in time and it will be worth it when she does!


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you @Grumpy_Badger It helps to hear from people who were in the same situation  Happy to hear your Holly is now sitting next to you! I think every little step will be very rewarding!


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Petra is now 4 weeks here, she is eating well, but still have not seen her. She comes out of her hiding place more now, but not when I am in the room. But slowly she is progressing, yesterday I was reading to her and I heard her snoring and after that washing in her hiding place, I think that means she is comfortable in her hiding place. I read a few times a day to her and further I work or study there as much as I can. And in the evening after reading I put down some wet food or catmilk, hope she will associate my voice with something tasty


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@KatNeko 
Thanks for the update. Where does she hide when you are in the room - Is she not visible to you at all?


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @KatNeko
> Thanks for the update. Where does she hide when you are in the room - Is she not visible to you at all?


She is on the top shelve of the bookshelves, behind folders and books, where I can't see her. I don't want to take away books as I don't want her to feel threatened in her hiding place.


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Update! I have seen Petra for the first time! Her room is upstairs so she hears me on the stairs when I come and will hide before I even enter the room. Yesterday I came into the room and she was sitting in front of the window! When she saw me, she hesitated and went up the shelves again to her hiding place, but she did not panick. 
I was just feeling a bit sad, because I really felt a bit miserable and thinking I would never ever see her... so that was a milestone. I already read two books to her :Shamefullyembarrased and she will start to snore and sleep, I guess I am very boring haha.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

You're reading a bedtime story to your baby


----------



## Grumpy_Badger (Oct 3, 2017)

Thats great news!

All it takes is time, thats a big step you passed there.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi @KatNeko how is your cat coming along now?


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

@SbanR This was the first week where I have seen glimpses of Petra. Two times she was still out of her hiding place when I entered the room, but when I came in, she went back in her hiding place. And once I was just sitting calmly in the dark in her room and she just peeked around the corner to see what I was doing 
Hope she will gain more trust and see that I really don't want to harm her  She is eating very well, and at first I thought she was picky on food, but now she seems to like anything I give her.
Only thing she never eats are treats.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

KatNeko said:


> @SbanR This was the first week where I have seen glimpses of Petra. Two times she was still out of her hiding place when I entered the room, but when I came in, she went back in her hiding place. And once I was just sitting calmly in the dark in her room and she just peeked around the corner to see what I was doing
> Hope she will gain more trust and see that I really don't want to harm her  She is eating very well, and at first I thought she was picky on food, but now she seems to like anything I give her.
> Only thing she never eats are treats.


Awww. Sounds so sweet, her peeking round the corner.
In a way it's good that she doesn't care for treats as a lot of them are high carb. Jessie is the same. However, as she loves kibble I make those her treats and she has a tiny pinch of those daily.

I'm sure Petra will relax n come to trust you in time. It's just so hard to be patient isn't it. Would love to hear how she does so please keep us posted


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Today when I came home and entered her room she was lying in her new catbed and not behind the books  
But when she saw me, she went back to her hiding place


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

KatNeko said:


> Today when I came home and entered her room she was lying in her new catbed and not behind the books
> But when she saw me, she went back to her hiding place


But it's so encouraging to know that Petra approves of the creature comforts that you're providing!

Have you tried her with freeze dried treats? Jessie loves the chicken but I recently got her a tub of the white fish and she goes batty over them. She plays with them first, batting them about before eat it. Do you get her food from ZP? If so, you can use your points to get a free tub of the chicken


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Have you tried leaving some well-worn clothing of yours in her room? An old t shirt or pyjama top?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm wondering if maybe it's time to leave the door to 'her' room open now and allowing her to start exploring the rest of the house ? You said that when she was in the shelter she hid in her pen, so maybe she views her room as just another, albeit larger, pen ?


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

SbanR said:


> But it's so encouraging to know that Petra approves of the creature comforts that you're providing!
> 
> Have you tried her with freeze dried treats? Jessie loves the chicken but I recently got her a tub of the white fish and she goes batty over them. She plays with them first, batting them about before eat it. Do you get her food from ZP? If so, you can use your points to get a free tub of the chicken


Have not tried those treats yet, lets see if I can find some


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Paddypaws said:


> Have you tried leaving some well-worn clothing of yours in her room? An old t shirt or pyjama top?


Yes, every night I leave my t-shirt in her room


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I'm wondering if maybe it's time to leave the door to 'her' room open now and allowing her to start exploring the rest of the house ? You said that when she was in the shelter she hid in her pen, so maybe she views her room as just another, albeit larger, pen ?


I am just very afraid she will hide somewhere where I will not be able to find her. Leaving the door open immediately gives access to the hallway and all of the attic. I think we will start leaving the door open when she does not hide behind the books anymore when we enter the room.

The last week has been the same, sometimes when I enter the room I see her, and she climbs up the bookshelves. When I sit in the room, she does not come out of hiding. She is now with us for 6 weeks. The shelter said it will probably take months to gain trust.. When there is progression I feel very happy, but when nothing really happens for a time, I sometimes become afraid that she never will trust us, though I know it takes lots of patience and most cats will come around eventually.

At the shelter they were able to pet her when she was eating after 3 months. So it is not that she never trusted people.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

KatNeko said:


> Have not tried those treats yet, lets see if I can find some


The freeze dried treats I mentioned. The Cosma is cheaper!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Have you tried Zylkene?


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Paddypaws said:


> Have you tried Zylkene?


Thanks! Just looked it up on internet, that is worth a try. Any experience with this?


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

@KatNeko I just wanted to say well done for being so incredibly patient and wonderful with the very beautiful Petra!

I had a very very nervous puss, he was semi feral and I wasn't aware quite how timid he was when I rescued him. I can honestly tell you that looking after him was one of the most rewarding experiences of my life. It brought me to here and with everyone's support, and a lot of time and patience, he came out of his shell after a few months. He would nuzzle my hand, and sleep near by and climb behind my back to sneeze in my ear. It was so amazing.

Hang on in there, you are doing brilliantly.

One thing I've found with nervous cats, is that I just play near them, with their toys - wand toys are the best as they don't have to get too close - and laser pens too. I just sit and play on my own for 10-15 minutes and watch the cat from the corner of my eye to see that they are wanting to play, but they just can't bring themselves to do it. Then one day, they will get so involved in watching, they will pounce...... and then panic and run and hide. But eventually, this works and they come out, and associate fun and games with you.

Are you feeding her where she can see? Make sure she knows you are the one putting the food out. Also, try with long thin meat sticks and casually outstretch your arm with the treat held out at full stretch. Leave it nearby, but leave your hand quite close. Hands can be scary, so associate hands with good things.

I tried Zykllene with advice from these lovely people, and it worked as well, as using RC Calm cat food. To be honest, the thing that mostly worked with my boy patience and treats and my other cat being cute with me. So many different things to try, but the hardest thing for me was to be patient, and you are doing brilliantly with that.

Enjoy the journey, and the rewards will come.

With love,

Zoe x


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> @KatNeko I just wanted to say well done for being so incredibly patient and wonderful with the very beautiful Petra!
> 
> I had a very very nervous puss, he was semi feral and I wasn't aware quite how timid he was when I rescued him. I can honestly tell you that looking after him was one of the most rewarding experiences of my life. It brought me to here and with everyone's support, and a lot of time and patience, he came out of his shell after a few months. He would nuzzle my hand, and sleep near by and climb behind my back to sneeze in my ear. It was so amazing.
> 
> ...


PS I think you are doing right keeping her in the one room. Else you will never find her and its so much harder to get them to watch you and know you're safe. xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Lovely post from @ZoeM who has experience with shy cats. Lots of members here have found Zylkene to be helpful with scaredy cats, buy the 450mg capsules and spilt them up....I always erred on the side of generosity with dosing aiming to get 3-4 doses out of that size capsule. RC Calm food is also worth a shot if you are feeding any dry food, the Zylkene is best mixed into wet.


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

@ZoeM Thank you very much for your long reply and encouraging words! After reading your tips I started with the laserpointer where she can see it, I will do this a few times a day  I can't see her behind the books so I don't know what she is doing with it. She can see from her place that I bring her the food. 
Yesterday I saw her again, she does not run and hide anymore, but she does go in to hiding when I enter the room. It is so wonderful to see her though, as I have only the 3 pictures from the shelter. She sure is a beauty 

I will buy a long spoon so I can lure her without being too close. She loves gourmet mousse so I will use that and will get some of those freeze dried treats.
O and I already read 3 childrens books to her  we are now reading Ronia the robber's daughter  I will keep on reading, I think she likes it as she starts to snore or wash when I do it (behind the books though  )


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Have you got a 'feather waggler' type toy? Simple feathers on a stick which could be waved around near her hidey hole to entice her to pounce on it.


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

And here I present the first picture I took of Petra! I was working in her room just now and there she came enjoying a bit of sunlight) I did not dare to move, but could check what she was doing with the selfie-cam


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Shes stunning and so pleased to see you persevering and Petra popping out to say hi.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

KatNeko said:


> View attachment 346346
> 
> 
> And here I present the first picture I took of Petra! I was working in her room just now and there she came enjoying a bit of sunlight) I did not dare to move, but could check what she was doing with the selfie-cam


Fantastic!:Kiss


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I remember reading books to Huxley, sat in the bath - he had camped out in the bathroom cupboard and would hiss and swipe at me if I went too close. Just out of curiosity, do you have any other cats? I think feral cats, if they have lived with other cats tend to trust them more than humans, and when they see the other cat interacting with the human they get some courage. 

Beautiful photo of your girl. She is obviously thriving even if she is loathe to show you how well she's doing 

Looking forward to updates.

All the best

Zoe xx


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you!! @ZoeM We don't have another cat, though we have had cats before. My sweet Evy passed away in october...

Another milestone today! I sat in her room and put her food down, I waited 30 minutes and there she came! Eating while I was in the room  So proud of her!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

KatNeko said:


> Thank you!! @ZoeM We don't have another cat, though we have had cats before. My sweet Evy passed away in october...
> 
> Another milestone today! I sat in her room and put her food down, I waited 30 minutes and there she came! Eating while I was in the room  So proud of her!
> View attachment 346616


Oh! Wow! Look at her go! That's a big milestone she's just passed, eating in front of you! Amazing news - you must be over the moon!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Wonderful news @KatNeko ! You will see the milestones come more quickly now. I'm sure you'll have the joy of stroking her very soon


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Wonderful news @KatNeko ! You will see the milestones come more quickly now. I'm sure you'll have the joy of stroking her very soon


Can't wait for that moment  But for now I keep being patient! I am already happy that she is coming down from the bookshelves to eat when I am in the room  She did it again yesterday night!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

KatNeko said:


> Can't wait for that moment  But for now I keep being patient! I am already happy that she is coming down from the bookshelves to eat when I am in the room  She did it again yesterday night!


Once she's done that a few more times you could try enticing her a little closer to you with the freeze dried treats, if she likes them?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

KatNeko said:


> Can't wait for that moment  But for now I keep being patient! I am already happy that she is coming down from the bookshelves to eat when I am in the room  She did it again yesterday night!


She's obviously got to the stage where she doesn't consider you a threat any longer  Next step will be when she realises that you bring the treats !


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you! I will keep you updated with her progression  I have not received the freeze dried treats yet, I had to rder them, the local pet shop does not sell them. But for now she get some gourmet mousse as a treat when I am in her room, she adores that!


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Excellent! If she realises she only gets the *really* yummy treats when you are there, she will soon start to associate you with good things! 

If you're in the UK, freeze dried treats are available in many shops. I will admit to using the dog version, since it's a lot cheaper by weight. I was already using the duck & chicken ones for my ferrets when we got Macavity. I fed him a few absent mindedly, then decided I should probably check if the ingredients were OK! Turns out they have exactly the same ingredients, though the average size of pieces is a bit larger - but if they're too big it's easy to snap them in half.


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you @Babyshoes ! I am from the Netherlands, good practice for my english here as well. 
So Petra meows Dutch as well  although I have not heard her meow yet!


----------



## Grumpy_Badger (Oct 3, 2017)

KatNeko said:


> Thank you @Babyshoes ! I am from the Netherlands, good practice for my english here as well.
> So Petra meows Dutch as well  although I have not heard her meow yet!


You might not got a meow out of her! My Holly was a feral and she never meows though she does squeak if she needs some attention!









It took me 5 month to get her to sit next to me on the sofa, though she hides when we get visitors.


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

@Grumpy_Badger Aaaw Holly looks so happy! That is all I want for Petra, to become a happy cat, and feel that she is loved, after a very miserable start of her life.

Tonight I put down her food, started reading to her and she almost immediately came down to eat  The other days it still took about half an hour.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

That's so lovely that she's continuing to trust 

My little shy girl, was brave enough to venture downstairs when I had guests today. It took three hours for her to come down, but still, she did come and say hello and took a treat from a friend.


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

@ZoeM That is so brave of her!! :Cat

Today I was working in Petra's room, and she came out! she has been sitting in front of the window, on the climbing thing and in her new owl-cat-bed! Everytime I moved a bit, she looked at me, sometimes she started walking in the direction of her safe place, but I talked to her gently and said how great she was doing and she would sit down again  I felt like a kid at Christmas!! Of course some pics!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

KatNeko said:


> @ZoeM That is so brave of her!! :Cat
> 
> Today I was working in Petra's room, and she came out! she has been sitting in front of the window, on the climbing thing and in her new owl-cat-bed! Everytime I moved a bit, she looked at me, sometimes she started walking in the direction of her safe place, but I talked to her gently and said how great she was doing and she would sit down again  I felt like a kid at Christmas!! Of course some pics!
> 
> ...


She is beautiful. You will soon be able to entice her to play with wand toys and a laser pen


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh!!! Look at her! What a brave girl!!

I am pleased with my 9 month old girl today too. Yesterday it took her 3 hours to come down and say hello to friends. Well, today, she came down after an hour - the lure of tuna definitely helped to persuade her to come out (as well as seeing my old boy scoffing tuna too). She stayed out, though, like your girl, she startled every time we moved too quickly. In the end we were moving about the room while she was chilling on a cat tree. She wouldn't come down in a small room I don't think, so having the extra space is good once she's comfortable with one.

Do you have a little laser pen? I call my laser pen, the 'Red Dot of Power' as it entices kittens and nervous cats to forget their worries and come out to play, no matter what other toys are on offer. These are them on amazon, https://www.amazon.co.uk/ATPWONZ-Ca...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=QKRCVNPJH7RTVRXK7KJE

Maybe that would help now she's out and about with you.

Every day a little step 

Zoe


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you for your reply @ZoeM 
I have a laser pen, but she seems not yer very interested 

But she now understands perfectly well I bring her wetfood around 6pm  Today she already came out when I had not even put it down! But after she has eaten she does go back to her safe place. She progressed very much this werk though! 1,5 week ago I did not even see a glimpse of her


----------



## Colaflow (Mar 10, 2018)

KatNeko said:


> She has been eating a little bit last night, but not much. She also did poop in the litterbox this morning, I guess that is a good sign. And she changed from hiding place. Seems like she is progressing very very slowly. Oh and she has been drinking water, but still hides the rest if the time. Hope she will find more courage soon! I will keep you updated and thank you for all the suggestions! We also sprayed some catnip on one of the boxes, perhaps she will like that.


Hi, I have been following your thread as we have similar problems with a nervous rescue cat. We have had Oreo for 2 weeks now and she is still hiding under the spare bed! She seems to eat at night (or sometimes if the bungalow goes quiet if we go out) but our main problem to start with was that she didn't wee or poo for 3 days! We did take her to the vet and he said all was well. That problem seems to have passed now. I think we both have to be VERY patient don't you? Its so hard when you just want to give them a cuddle.


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Colaflow said:


> Hi, I have been following your thread as we have similar problems with a nervous rescue cat. We have had Oreo for 2 weeks now and she is still hiding under the spare bed! She seems to eat at night (or sometimes if the bungalow goes quiet if we go out) but our main problem to start with was that she didn't wee or poo for 3 days! We did take her to the vet and he said all was well. That problem seems to have passed now. I think we both have to be VERY patient don't you? Its so hard when you just want to give them a cuddle.


Ah! I just posted in your topic  So more to find there! Indeed we have to be VERY if not EXTEMELY patient, and really the first 6 weeks were very hard and sometimes frustrating, I just could not believe she would ever show herself, but she did! And she is learning and progressing in baby steps every day now! I now started to train a bit more with food, I want her to eat from a spoon I am holding, but so far she tried to come nearer but did not succeed yet, again 
patience! I will not rush her and try again tomorrow, every stepshe dares to come nearer is progress!
I hope Oreo will start showing baby steps too soon! But don't worry if it takes longer, it took Petra 6 weeks just to see a glimpse of her.


----------



## Colaflow (Mar 10, 2018)

Lovely to hear of your experiences, so similar to mine! Oreo will eat treats etc, not from my hand but is quite happy if I put them just in front of her. She will allow herself to be stroked and if I scratch her ears she purrs loudly! Its just that she wont come out - well she does at night when we are in bed and the house is quiet! It is early days (2 weeks) and I can see the small steps forward she has made already. I suppose this is the drawback of adopting a slightly older cat when you don't really know their history. We will get there though haha.


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

We surely will!!It is so rewarding to see them progress!


----------



## Squatchit (Mar 16, 2018)

Many thanks for sharing your story KatNeko and all the replies. 

We got a year-old cat 9 days ago. I've seen her once.  But, I know that with patience, she'll learn to trust us. As I type this, I can hear her crunching dry food in the kitchen (I'm in another room adjacent). Maybe she'll pop her head in to see what's going on as she did yesterday. Her hidey-place is behind the kitchen cupboards by the side of the fridge - talk about inaccessible! 

We know she plays at night and last night my OH felt her tugging on our duvet! That must be a good sign. I'm so looking forward to the day she lets me stroke her...and then when she curls up on my lap. 

Patience, patience, patience. I'd love to post a photo of her, but I think that might be another while before she lets me take one of her.

I like the idea of reading to her. :Bookworm


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

@Squatchit How cute, that she was having a sneaky look at you while you were asleep. It's unfortunate when a rescue cat finds a place that's so inaccessible, and makes bonding so much harder. It's certainly a mistake I've made in the past. My rescue cat, Huxley was confined to two rooms in my house, but lived in the bathroom cupboard for two weeks. After two days though, he decided that he wanted to live in the empty water tank, which then had to come out! It was fun times! x


----------



## Squatchit (Mar 16, 2018)

The bathroom cupboard! Oh my. That must have been awkward...especially when using the loo! I imagine it was a bit of a nightmare trying to get the water tank out. We've certainly learned from this...if we ever get another cat, we'll make sure all nooks and crannies are closed. I suppose the one good thing is that she has a very secure and safe place to call her own.


----------



## Squatchit (Mar 16, 2018)

This website seems to be very lucky for me! Lulu has just come into the lounge and has been with me for 10 minutes exploring. With a lot of help from Dreamies! :Cat She won't come too close, but is interested in the fish-on-a-rod toy - I suspect I'll need to get a longer rod.


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Squatchit said:


> This website seems to be very lucky for me! Lulu has just come into the lounge and has been with me for 10 minutes exploring. With a lot of help from Dreamies! :Cat She won't come too close, but is interested in the fish-on-a-rod toy - I suspect I'll need to get a longer rod.


Aaah seems like Lulu is already doing very well, she is eating, playing and curious!

Since two days Petra does not go into hiding anymore when I enter the room, she stays in her catbed, but watches every move of me  It seems a small step, but I think for her it is a huge step to trust me and prefer her soft catbed in stead of her hiding place!


----------



## Colaflow (Mar 10, 2018)

Squatchit said:


> Many thanks for sharing your story KatNeko and all the replies.
> 
> We got a year-old cat 9 days ago. I've seen her once.  But, I know that with patience, she'll learn to trust us. As I type this, I can hear her crunching dry food in the kitchen (I'm in another room adjacent). Maybe she'll pop her head in to see what's going on as she did yesterday. Her hidey-place is behind the kitchen cupboards by the side of the fridge - talk about inaccessible!
> 
> ...


I hope your cat is now making herself at home and being more sociable! Oreo has really come out of her shell and although she is still sleeping under the bed she comes through to join us morning and evening. She is such a happy little thing and purrs almost continuously!


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

That is good to hear!! Happy to hear Oreo is happy and coming out!

Petra does not hide anymore on the bookshelves! She is visible and relaxed in the room when I don't move around too much  when she gets scared she goes under the cupboard, but then after a few minutes she comes out again! So that is a huge improvement! I cannot approach her yet or touch her, but no rush, I am already happy she is around and visible almost all the time!


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

Here are two fotos of Petra today! She shows you her toys and her box


----------



## Colaflow (Mar 10, 2018)

Petra looks a pretty little thing and very very similar markings to Oreo! Pleased to hear she is coming out of hiding as well. We are making good progress with her now. She coming out of the bedroom more. And she is so affectionate and purrs such a lot as well as wanted lots of fuss and attention! Although she gets on the sofa n=beside us and sometimes on laps she doesn't stay long - hopefully this will get better in time!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Ah well done both of you, your patience has paid off and will continue to do so xx


----------



## Colaflow (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you, its been a bit slow but we are getting there - I think! I have bought a Feliway plug in this week and Oreo definitely seems calmer already.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Glad to hear the update.


----------



## KatNeko (Jan 14, 2018)

So some months later now! Petra is getting more and more used to us and the house! She is now exploring the whole house, though she still loves her room. She comes downstairs now and never hides anymore! She does not even hide from the vacuum cleaner. I am so proud of her! She likes to be petted but only in her room, in the other rooms she is not comfortable enough yet and very busy with exploring. She comes and asks for her food which is adorable! So looking back, the beginning was very difficult but seeing her progress and transforming into a happy cat is priceless!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for the update. It's lovely to hear she's more confident n relaxing into the cat she'll be eventually


----------

